# Why do GC's waste everyones time?



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

joasis said:


> N It has been awhile since I have been the lowest bid on a project....my line is we don't need the practice.


...but if you give me this one cheap I'll give you a chance to bid on the next one


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Those are opportunities, not wasting time. You should always call and not be afraid to ask the numbers. That is valuable information that you are owed for your effort.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Brickie said:


> I got a call this morning from a GC on a job that I bid on Chicago's North Shore. He stated he really liked my presentation, references and my quote, however, "they have decided to go in an other direction." He stated that even though I was the low bidder, they decided to go with a company that they used in the past on other jobs even though their quote was 20% higher than mine! I asked the guy if they already had a contractor in mind why did they waste my & the other contractors time coming out to quote a job that they knew none of us would get???His reply was that "they appreciated our time & professionalism but have decided to go in an other direction" Can you believe this type of crap???


So I take it you've never wasted anyone's time before?? Never shopped around for anything, like a car or shoes or anything????

GC's get their time wasted by the HO's, it's just all part of the business. We just bid a $150k kitchen, went back and forth and back and forth. HO emailed us 3 full pages of specific questions, I had to ask my sitter to work overtime just so I could tackle it, and we ended up not getting the job. And he didn't even call, we had to call him. He said our price was within 5% of the other guys, but he decided to go with someone referred to him by friends from work. It sucks, but you can't be mad about it. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Melissa said:


> So I take it you've never wasted anyone's time before?? Never shopped around for anything, like a car or shoes or anything????
> QUOTE]
> 
> Melissa, If I have made the decision to buy a Dodge Ram PU I am not going to waste my time (or the time of the people that work there) going to a Ford, Chevy or GMC dealership.
> ...


----------



## kid creole (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks MIKE


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

like others have said, he has the right to do that, and maybe he was just checking the price of his regular guy to keep him honest. nothing wrong with that. I get my time wasted all the time by subs, and homeowners.
that's just part of the business. not worth worrying about. cause it's always going to be that way.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a dual license,a c-29 (masonry)and a B(GC).I waste a lot of my own time.What we're talking about is respect for the other trades.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Brickie said:


> [Melissa, If I have made the decision to buy a Dodge Ram PU I am not going to waste my time (or the time of the people that work there) going to a Ford, Chevy or GMC dealership.
> 
> The GC wasn't "shopping around". He had his guy picked BEFORE he came to my jobsite & BEFORE he called in the other mason contractors.


I read your post and I still don't see how you know for sure that the GC already had his mind made up when he asked you and others for prices? I just don't understand why he would do that either, it's like wasting his own time. Unless he's an idiot and he and the sub he wanted to use both had absolutely no idea what the job should be priced out until they got 50 estimates then averaged them all! :blink: I guess that's a possibility??? 

If so, then I'm sorry, but try to at least take something positive out of it or learn something from it. Sorry that's just the way I always look at things. I just don't think that any experience is a waste of time. You either gain soemthing from it or you learn to never let that happen again.


----------

